# Sudwala ??



## king1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Considering a Sudwala purchase.
Is there a Sudwala group somewhere? 
I'd like to know how they are to deal with--response to emails, etc.
Is the 1BR levy about R1800?
Does anyone have any clue as to what a 1BR would pull in CO for August?
Any other favorable or unfavorable info?
TIA


----------



## itchyfeet (Oct 17, 2008)

There used to be a Sudwala yahoo group, but it is no longer active.  Sudwala is great to deal with - very prompt response to e-mails.  I've owned for about five years--it was a gangbuster trader in the beginning.  Now it is average to below, but I'm still able to get some decent trades in shoulder & "off" season or in over built areas such as Orlando. The fees sound about right -- the actual amount depends on the size & season you own.


----------



## atlanticwatergate (Oct 17, 2008)

I have two units , my  unit sleeps 4,2009 Levy is 2166R , I'll sell one of the units cheap if you are interested. I have had great trades so I want to still keep one unit.

Bernie


----------



## catwgirl (Oct 17, 2008)

Sudwala is great to communicate with.  No complaints there at all.

Sorry, I do not have a Sudwala in my account right now, or I would do a search for you.


----------



## DorotaG (Oct 17, 2008)

I search for August 2009 and pulled up 11 resorts, 1 Silver Crown, 3 Hospitality and 7 standard.


----------



## glenmore (Oct 17, 2008)

With my Sudwala week expiring in 2010, I pulled one resort. With my other Sudwala week expiring in 2011, I also pulled 11 resorts.  The further out you can plan, the more it helps . .


----------



## Anne S (Oct 19, 2008)

I just searched Colorado Aug. 2009 with my 1 BR Sudwala week. I pulled 33 resorts, from Studios to 3 bedroom units.Three were gold, four were silver, another four were hospitality, with the rest being standard resorts. I paid my maintenance last Sunday, and the week was in my account on Wednesday. The levy was around 1,450 rand, came out to $155. I have no complaints!


----------



## gretel (Oct 20, 2008)

The Sudwala levies range from $110.00 (hotel unit) to $220 (2 bedroom) for 2009. My one bedroom units were $200 and $215.  The price depends on the shares you receive for each.  The two bedrooms have the same levies as some one-bedrooms. I don't know if they trade better.

If you can travel off-season, you are ok. Finding exchanges in high season is nearly impossible. 

The management staff is wonderful and very easy to work with. I inquired of a broker from whom I bought the weeks about selling my two weeks and was told I would receive $150 for both plus closing costs. That isn't much!


----------



## Snorkey (Oct 23, 2008)

please PM me if you are thinking about selling.

I am in the market to purchase cheap MF TS.

thanks!


----------

